# How to put on the black bow tie



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wait you bought the whole emblem, or just the overlay? 
Because they're vinyl overlays and plastidip that i'm sure is much cheaper and don't have to remove anything.

I recommend you look around the site. Tons of how to's that will show you how to do things easier before taking on a project. 

Sorry couldn't be more helpful but welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lee.austin44 (Apr 18, 2012)

i got it on there but thank you for your response and thanks for the welcome but here is the picture. i got one on the front and one on the back
View attachment 4827


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks good, can't see the other Pic but i'm on my phone so that doesn't mean much.


----------

